# Chihiros A Series or A Plus series?



## Moha4445 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi . my tanks size is 60 (length) X 30 (Width) X 40 (Height ) i want to grow hc cuba as a carpeting and some other plans which light do u recommend guys?

1. Chihiros A601 series 8.000 color temp 39watt 5.800 Lumen 

or 

2. Chihiros A601 Plus 8.000 color temp 65watt 9.750 Lumen

by the way i have Pressurized co2 with ADA fertilizer


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Since you have Pressurized co2, go higher...


----------



## Moha4445 (Mar 2, 2017)

65watt isnt too much for my tank? it has only 30 cm Width


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Moha4445 said:


> 65watt isnt too much for my tank? it has only 30 cm Width


According to this, it has a inline dimmer like it`s predecessor, great affordable light.


----------



## Moha4445 (Mar 2, 2017)

charlie 1 said:


> According to this, it has a inline dimmer like it`s predecessor, great affordable light.


so you also recommend the A plus one? if i use twinstar wont have alga issue with it?


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

If you are happy with what the Chichros offers , I'd say go for it.
I have used the predecessor A series with great success.
I can't speak to no algae because of a twin star, my approach like several others is the balance of the light, nutrients including CO2.
The dimmer allows you to adjust the light intensity to satisfy the plant and nutrition needs
Regards


----------



## Moha4445 (Mar 2, 2017)

charlie 1 said:


> If you are happy with what the Chichros offers , I'd say go for it.
> I have used the predecessor A series with great success.
> I can't speak to no algae because of a twin star, my approach like several others is the balance of the light, nutrients including CO2.
> The dimmer allows you to adjust the light intensity to satisfy the plant and nutrition needs
> Regards


there is also another option up aqua u series P which has 27watt ( 2w x10) 7.000 color temp 100-150lm/LED


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

is this up light full spectrum, high lighting? good for all my colorful exotic plants?


----------

